# Engine bay help. What should be covered up



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Used to clean the zetec-s' engine bay without having to worry about much, but since e had the swift sport i'm a bit funny about it.

took a few photos to show you what im looking at and what you think needs covering up to avoid a massive bill.

to be honest it needs a good tidy up and the engine cover needs sorting










unsure what pump this is










ECU behind battery?










over all engine bay


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Any help ?


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

First one is your ABS pump, second appears to be you ECU, If in doubt don't go too mad with a PW in these areas.

John


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Never covered anything in a fuel injected car (probably 35 petrols) apart from a cone filter, there's no need imho, think of the rain and road water going through the grille at 70mph! Just use a spray on degreaser and brushes to agitate then rinse with the pw without concentrating it on the electrical items too much.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

as said before the first one is the abs unit.
id suggest covering the battery and ecu in a plastic bag while ur doing it
just dont go crazy with the water


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Never covered anything in a fuel injected car (probably 35 petrols) apart from a cone filter, there's no need imho, think of the rain and road water going through the grille at 70mph! Just use a spray on degreaser and brushes to agitate then rinse with the pw without concentrating it on the electrical items too much.


my mates fiat died going through a big puddle cause the ecu got soaked. ecu should be covered atleast imo


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

dazzyb said:


> my mates fiat died going through a big puddle cause the ecu got soaked. ecu should be covered atleast imo


That's because italians and electrics don't mix well tbh.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

When I do my 406s engine I take the covers off the fusebox,battery and ecu box and wrap the innards in poly and then put then covers back on.
First time I did it I had a central locking glitch appear when I soaked a random little green plug.Once Id worked out what it was that got wrapped in cling film too.
Ive done it atleast 4 or 5 times subsequent to that and had no problems.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

So main thing to focus on is covering the battery and ecu then? 

I did want to clean the battery terminals up. Is this advisable ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes buy yourself a brass brush to do the battery terminals and some clear grease.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

great, thanks alot !


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

gargreen7 said:


> So main thing to focus on is covering the battery and ecu then?
> 
> I did want to clean the battery terminals up. Is this advisable ?


As said gentle wire brush (brass) and then recoat with some light grease. Agruably the best way would be to disconnect the battery terminals but remember to have your radio code BEFORE you do this 

John


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Never covered anything in a fuel injected car (probably 35 petrols) apart from a cone filter, there's no need imho, think of the rain and road water going through the grille at 70mph! Just use a spray on degreaser and brushes to agitate then rinse with the pw without concentrating it on the electrical items too much.


Same here...

I have never covered anything up, and never had any issues...

Engines are designed to work with water on them.....

My car for example has 2 big grills that let loads of water in, don't harm the engine one bit...

Just be sensible, put any PW on a low setting and don't aim it anywhere for a prolonged period of time...

:thumb:


----------



## Mirecxl (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it depends on car, i remember that our old Nissan didnt starts after engine bay pressuer wash (it have to get dry), but skoda, renault, toyota and bmw have no problem without covering something.

What about using APC via foam lance on engine ? 
Dose anybody tried it ?


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

By the look of the battery it needs replacing never mind taking off lol...
Take it off, make sure the ECU is covered with a plastic bag and tape any electrical wiring just cover them with plastic and tape them together take all plastic engine covers off and wash them separately
When they are clean and free from grease i normally spray them with (wait for it)..........Black Autoglym tyre shine and then wipe it off just after spraying
The rest of the engine on view just use your head and dont just go blasting everywhere........look down between fixed units where you can see colour then let the degreaser soak in that's the place to aim the jet at
Anything that looks electrical be careful.........aggravate with brushes all the awkward areas then spray......just be careful take your time use a hot PW if possible ...............


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

tbh id cover the coilpack, ignition leads, ECU and battery..but thats me.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Never covered anything in a fuel injected car (probably 35 petrols) apart from a cone filter, there's no need imho, think of the rain and road water going through the grille at 70mph! Just use a spray on degreaser and brushes to agitate then rinse with the pw without concentrating it on the electrical items too much.


While its true cars do work at 70mph (and more) in the rain, I dont think that much water gets sprayed under the bonnet and certain not directly on major electrical items which tend to be hidden away or right at the back of the engine bay.

The abs pump on the E46 is next to the engine bay scuttle ie the furthest point from the grill. What I think is the ecu is buried about half way along the engine bay.

Both these items are high in the bay so wont get much spray coming up under the car either.

So, I think there's a vast difference between driving in even heavy rain compared to a power wash directly into the engine bay.

I nearly used the nilfisk on my bay but have to say chickened out.

Might give it a go next time though.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I spray Meguiars Super Degreaser on (diluted) and agitate with a brush. Leave for a few minutes and then rinse off with an open hose so there is no pressure. Never had a problem. I tend to rinse with the engine running. Not sure if there is any scientific benefit in doing this but it makes me feel better! I figure if something went wrong I'd find out pretty quickly....The heat also helps dry things up afterwards. 

Once it's dry I dress the plastic bits and pieces with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care (until it runs out then I'll try something else...)


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Protection of Electrical Components*

The most important electrical components are sealed _'water resistant',_ that is to say against low pressure, water splashing encountered in the course of daily driving conditions. As long as you avoid directing a strong stream of water (or a pressure washer at close range) directly into these components, you will be fine.

You need to cover various parts prior to using any cleaning products, sprays (water deterrent, formula 40(WD-40)) or water.

•	Alternator 
•	Alarm Housing
•	Intercooler 
•	Battery terminals (if not covered already) 
•	Induction kit cone (if you have one) 
•	Coil packs
•	Electronic control units (ECU)
•	On-Board Diagnostics (OBD) port
•	Air intake systems (exposed air filters) can be covered with plastic wrap and a rubber band 
•	Avoid getting water in the spark plug recesses

_*Notes:*
1. This is not an exhaustive list, nor is it marque specific, if in doubt use a water repellent (WD-40) and exercise common sense
2.	Use cling-film and then tin foil for the alternator, alarm housing etc as the foil is easier to mould and has greater protection properties. I suggest you use a plastic bag for the induction kit and just wrap it tight over the end to stop any water ingress.
3.	For the intercooler the best way to cover is to get a flat sheet of cardboard and just cut it to size so it fits and covers the fins. Cardboard will normally protect the fins for the duration of the washing. It will get soaked so discard after the wash.
4.	If you are uncertain of how to proceed on something not included here; talk with somebody who has marque /model /year specific knowledge. _


----------

